# My moms wonderful rolls



## Brad C (May 13, 2005)

My mom has made these for as long as I can remember. She is famous for them in the whole family, and in her church. I can't make them nearly as well as she does but I don't have the years of practice. This may be a common recipe, I don't know.

RICH ROLL DOUGH

   1 PKG YEAST                                                                    
3/4 CUP SCALDED MILK
1/4 CUP WARM WATER                                                    
2 EGGS
1/3 CUP SUGAR                                                                   
4 CUPS FLOUR

Soften yeast in warm water with 1/2 tsp of the sugar. Let stand 10 minutes. Add sugar and salt to hot milk, stir and cool to lukewarm. 

Combine softened yeast with cooled milk mixture and stir well. Add eggs and half the flour, beat until smooth. Beat in cooled butter. Beat with mixer for 3 minutes. Add remaining flour and stir thoroughly. 

Cover and let rise till double. Make into rolls. Let rise and bake at 350º for 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2005)

I can just smell 'em baking!
How many rolls does this recipe make?
Also, what style rolls does your mom make them into?


----------



## Brad C (May 18, 2005)

I think it makes about 2 dozen. She puts them close together in the pan so that they rise into each other and then they come out together so you can tear them apart. Just like a package of boughten dinner rolls. Much better, though.


----------



## texasgirl (May 18, 2005)

All I can say is ,MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## designerobsessed (May 18, 2005)

They sound amazing but you left out the butter.  How much?


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2005)

oh my! You are right, designerobsessed! 
I was salivating too much to realize that one!


----------



## Brad C (May 19, 2005)

1/2 stick.Melted. sorry about that I copied and pasted and when I typed it originally I left it off.


----------



## jkath (May 19, 2005)

Thank you Brad!


----------



## Brad C (May 19, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

